# When I upload pics it puts 2 of each one one computer- How do I fix that?



## ALmomof3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Canon 7D, used it for the 1st time last weekend & when I uploaded the pics I took there were 2 of each one- one dark, one light.... How do I fix it where it only uploads one?


----------



## Benco (Feb 27, 2013)

If there are two different exposures of the same photo it must be a setting on your camera that's doing it. Look up exposure bracketing in the manual.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 27, 2013)

You are shooting raw and jpeg. If you select just raw or jpeg in your camera it will just make one shot of each exposure. Look into whether you want to shoot raw or jpeg or both before you change the settings


----------



## pgriz (Feb 27, 2013)

If you were shooting in RAW + JPG, then you do have two files for each exposure.  One is the .CR2 file (Canon's RAW format), and the other is the .JPG (processed image jpg).  If you are using DPP to view these, you will see two images, but you have an option to show only one image.  As for the difference between the two - the RAW format image is usually less sharp and flatter than the JPG, if you have the 'Picture Style" set to one that sharpens and increases the saturation.  The RAW image is intended to be processed by processing software like DPP, Lightroom, Camera RAW, etc.  The JPG image is intended to be used as a "finished" imaged, whereas the RAW can be considered a digital negative which you can still manipulate extensively.  

There are many threads discussing the merits of recording RAW vs. JPG.  Do a search with "RAW" and "JPG" as the key words, and be prepared to wade through a lot of discussion, some of it quite heated.


----------



## ALmomof3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will read up on that & change settings!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 27, 2013)

ALmomof3 said:


> Thank you so much! I will read up on that & change settings!



Note that the JPG format has encoded into it all the processing the camera has done, and has compressed the image, so it is intended to be seen as the "final" image.  The compression also throws away a lot of information that the camera firmware decided was "not important".  The RAW image does not have most of the in-camera processing done, and is recorded as a "lossless" file.  It has to be read by a RAW reader to extract the image, and this also allows the photographer to choose HOW to process the image.  For instance, the white-balance setting is locked into the final JPG image, whereas in the RAW file it is not, and therefore can be changed in post-processing.  Same applies to properties such as sharpening, saturation, etc.  Therefore, I suggest that you do NOT disable the RAW file recording, as doing so will seriously affect the possible post-processing you can do on the images.  But then, if you never intend to do image processing, then recording RAW just wastes space on your memory card.  Your choice.


----------



## Designer (Feb 27, 2013)

ALmomof3 said:


> Thank you so much! I will read up on that & change settings!



Nobody said you have to "change settings".  Nothing wrong with having both.  The main reason you might not is if your SD card is too small or is getting full.

If you are going to do some extensive editing, you will want the RAW file.  I switch that setting around depending on what I am shooting.  For instance: You can use only JPEG if all you are doing is setting up a shot and want to see the frame, light, focus, etc., but then you can switch over to only RAW or get both kinds if you want.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 27, 2013)

You need to read your owners manual you will know what going on.


----------

